# La Pavoni Puccino reviews & thoughts???



## SadikYP (May 19, 2013)

Been looking for info on the La Pavoni Puccino, but not having much luck with any reviews on this machine. Anybody here able to shed some light?

Also, what would be considered an acceptable price on a used machine?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I bought a Puccino PCL back in 2008 an there wasn't much info then.

They're good machines, well built and solid. It was a nice machine to learn on as well. They have very small boilers so not much good for steaming milk, but the Gaggia Classic and Racillio Silvia suffer the same problem.

I sold it on a few months back for £160 on ebay so that's and indication of second hand value.

To be honest, the espresso produced was mediocre, and I doubt its any better than a Gaggia Classic.

Do you have a decent espresso grinder? You need an entry lever grinder at least, I used an Ascaso iMini but a Iberital MC2 would also be ok.

You could probably buy a second hand classic and a second hand grinder for a bit more than the Puccino and get great results.


----------



## SadikYP (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info aaronb.

I already have a Eureka Mignon, so I think I'm okay on the grinder side of things


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

OK, in that case I'd be more inclined to look into a Classic or Silvia tbh!


----------



## SadikYP (May 19, 2013)

So you're saying that the La Pavoni Puccino is a big no?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

its tough, as I have never had hands on experience with the classic or silvia.

I felt I paid to much for the Puccino PCL in terms of what it did. The shot quality ultimately wasn't good enough so I sold it, but people do get good shots with the classic and silvia. If you drink a lot of milk drinks you will find the steam annoying.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Might be worth keeping an eye on http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A-GOOD-WORKING-LA-PAVONI-PUCCINO-BRUSHED-STEEL-PUMP-EXPRESSO-MACHINE-WITH-BOX/261218891260?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D29%26meid%3D7937695501701800531%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D1013%26rk%3D8%26sd%3D290922193107%26

Depending on where you are there is a classic about to go for £10 on ebay!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It don think so it is up to £26 now and will go for more than 50 no doubt


----------



## SadikYP (May 19, 2013)

Would the La Pavoni Puccino be a good pairing with my Eureka Mignon?

would paying £100 for one be equal/better/worse than say a Gaggia Classic?

I'm thinking of going for that one on eBay


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm looking for exactly this type of machine for SWMBO. Her Pavoni Eurobar has a duff portafilter so this might be a better bet than spending almost seventy quid on the part!


----------



## SadikYP (May 19, 2013)

Let me know if your bidding on this, I will back out


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks. I'm going to try! Lots of bids so far and up to £72 right now! David


----------



## SadikYP (May 19, 2013)

Good luck.

I would only have gone up to 90-100. I think that sum is a little unrealistic.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

It was sniped at the last minute and went for just under £105. It did have the wrong water tank and only one PF so I guess that's probably about right!

Oh we'll, the search for a Pavoni Eurobar PF continues ....

Thanks for your support on this!

David


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I think that's cheap. Mine cost £375 brand new in 2008. Sold it on ebay for £160, so less than half price. It was cleaned regularly and well looked after. I wouldn't have taken £105 for it!


----------

